# How long has it been since you last went on a ride



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

My poor brute has not seen any action in over a year. It has sat just like this since last February. 

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nfm4StRxDEVBoNbVd3PIFdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-uV5emaFOxcI/T4tdi1rBtNI/AAAAAAAAAIw/F04b8hjWP0g/s640/2012-04-15%252018.44.22.jpg" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/117693886279889233491/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Mud nats.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

maybe 3 months havent been on my brute but went 2 weeks ago on my sport quad


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yesterday at CCC! 
Sorry Mule, but I'm more sorry for your brute. It must be missing the mud.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

the last ride i was on with the brute was the labor day ride at B&B. lol the last ride I went on was about a month with the RZR. I"m def missing the mud riding.


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

easter sunday...put 25 miles on


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Last saturday at powerline park.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Last REAL ride? Almost 2 years ago. Labor day ride at CCC.


Been riding around the house this weekend though 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Last friday, messed around at a buddys house


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Went to the Mud Bog about 3 weeks ago, and haven't got around to replacing seals since then. I might end up getting the seals this week, and go to Mulberry creek next weekend.

But I did ride my dirt bike all day and just finished up about 2 hours ago.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> My poor brute has not seen any action in over a year. It has sat just like this since last February.
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nfm4StRxDEVBoNbVd3PIFdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-uV5emaFOxcI/T4tdi1rBtNI/AAAAAAAAAIw/F04b8hjWP0g/s640/2012-04-15%252018.44.22.jpg" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/117693886279889233491/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


Time to sell it ??


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

...sigh....Aug 2011 :crying:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Last saturday at powerline park.


Same here bud ... April seventh now just got to get some cash to replace that cv axle lol.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Last ride I went on was ummm like earlier today....went on a pretty intense creek ride....


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

browland said:


> Time to sell it ??


Nah....Just have not had time to fix it with school going on. Only two more weeks of school and I can get back into it and get her running again and enjoy riding!

Side note.....My mother N law lives in Cordova. Works next to the Lexus dealership


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Yesterday! My son and I put about 40 miles on the Brutes. We had a blast!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> Nah....Just have not had time to fix it with school going on. Only two more weeks of school and I can get back into it and get her running again and enjoy riding!
> 
> Side note.....My mother N law lives in Cordova. Works next to the Lexus dealership


Where is it you are exactly? I'm from tenn originally and haven't heard of your town.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Basically Murfreesboro. I live less than a mile from the dividing border of the two cities.


----------



## NYBrute (Oct 29, 2011)

Rode today. Black flys are just coming out up here. Went to get my trail cam. No deer but a nice big wylie coyote. I felt bad after letting her sit for 2 weeks. I couldn't imagine a full year.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

all weekend and this morning. rode the brute till she broke down  it was too long a wait though. went trailblazing through woods, did a lil rock crawling, and unfortunately did not get above the tires deep in mud . I did manage to completely cover her in mud along w everyone behind me so it was still a productive ride.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Last ride was new years of this year at River Run. That was my first time in over two and a half years since I last rode.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Last ride..last Wednesday. Next ride..tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

last ride on the brute was two weeks ago, but i rode the bike on sunday, and will be riding both on friday and saturday!


----------

